# Timber Champ Electric Kinetic Log Splitter?



## Longsnowsm (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I am searching the forum looking at the various pieces and parts I will need as a new wood burner so that I will have all the things needed once I get my stove installed.  So I ordered a moisture meter, and a stove top thermostat.  Once I figure out the exact install location in the barn and the chimney is going to go straight up or through a wall I will get my chimney parts ordered.  So I started looking at wood tools and things I will need.  

I have a Poulan chainsaw.  I know it is not in the same league as the others I see folks have here, but I am hoping it will work for me for a season or two until I can afford to replace it or add another saw to the family.  So I started looking at the wood splitting end of this and I don't have anything yet to address this.  I am thinking to start I should have the manual tools like a maul, wedges, splitting axe.  I would love to have your input there.  I don't yet have the budget for something like a nice splitter, but I am planning on one as soon as the budget will permit.  I keep seeing some amazing things with the Kinetic splitters, but they are just too expensive for me at this point, but then I stumbled on this Timber Champ and there are a few videos of it online.  I wanted to know if anyone here has seen it, used it, had thoughts about it.  It would sure be nice to make quick work of the splitting chores and this looks pretty slick.  So I wanted the input from the pros here.  It looks like it is priced right around $500, but I found it at some other places for less.  So the price seems very reasonable to me.  But I would love some input.  Thoughts?


----------



## Clarkbug (Sep 29, 2015)

First thought is that your back will be KILLING you if you try to split on that thing for too long.  Secondly, that wood is nice stuff... The Fiskars would make quick work of it.

A splitter is a nice to have thing, but I would get the rest of your stuff in order first.  Then you can rent or borrow a splitter to see if you need one, or maybe a mail and wedges will be good for you.  

I lucked into a used supersplit that works great, but I also share it between family members to help pay for it.


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 29, 2015)

Not only is the wood used in the video easily split, it was chosen to give that little kinetic splitter a huge advantage.  Things would look very different if they were both splitting difficult species or large rounds, in which case the big hydraulic splitter would proceed apace while the little one most likely bounced off and got frustrated.  That's not to say I wouldn't own one, but  the video contest isn't exactly in good faith.

Don't buy a bunch of equipment before you even get started.  Pick up a Fiskars X27 or similar ($50ish) and an old tire (free), and adjust from there as needed.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 29, 2015)

Nevertheless, it is interesting, to me anyway.


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 29, 2015)

I found a review on another forum where I'm a member, unspecifiable here because the management won't allow it.  The story there was that it broke very shortly after purchase, but support was good; the company replaced the whole unit without apparent complaint.


----------



## DougA (Sep 29, 2015)

I've got a 5 ton electric that I bought used for under $100. and it works perfectly on the kind of wood they are using in the video.  On big rounds, you have to take pieces off the edges and work your way around them. For stuff with knots, Y's, etc. they can be difficult to impossible with the electric.  I used to split everything by hand and if you are healthy, it's an ideal option. You get pretty warmed up working with an axe, even before the stove gets lit.  
For $500, I'd buy a used gas splitter.


----------



## Longsnowsm (Sep 29, 2015)

I noticed that the wood being split with that Timber Champ appeared to be the ideal rounds for any splitter.  So I was wondering how it would do with the tougher stuff.  I would love to read those reviews on the Timber Champ.  I have been looking at the more affordable electric splitters as those most closely align with my finances with so many projects going on, but I have to admit it isn't my priority at the moment.  Then I stumbled on this Timber Champ.  I just thought I would see what you guys knew about this kinetic electric splitter since that would be very nice to be able to work through the wood quickly "IF" it works as described/shown.  I don't want to go the "cheap" route and have it end up costing me more than if I had just bought what I needed up front so I am hoping others have experiences.  So far the small electric 5/7 ton splitters seem to get a pretty favorable reviews so that is the direction I am leaning at the moment.  I am still in the reading and understanding all the stuff I need so I have plenty of time before I have to make any decisions.

My intention is to get the manual tools first and not rush off to buy a splitter.  I will need a splitter as all of my wood will eventually be coming from my land.  I will be buying some wood at first to get some stuff in my 3 year plan going right away, but I will be transitioning to wood that I cut off of my property exclusively going forward.  So I know I will need some equipment in order to do that.  I am just trying to do the planning at this point so I can factor these things into the budget.  

So I am eating up all this feedback!  Thanks so much and keep it coming!   Fiskars X27, and one old tire added to my shopping list!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 29, 2015)

Splitting would almost be enjoyable if I could find this straight grained, perfectly round wood. I don't know a lot about the kinetic type splitters, and really wanted one until I heard the stories about teeth being broke off on hard wood/knots. Unfortunately, that's basically every piece of wood I get being free on CL. The easy to split hard wood is usually 200 plus a cord around here. Kinetic splitters also seems dangerous hauling butt like that, and could spit the wood back at you if it hits a knot. I guess it's up to the user on how safe they are.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Sep 29, 2015)

If you are serious about heating your home with wood and you aren't going to get it pre split I really recommend getting a splitter sooner rather than later. Sure, plenty of people have hand split cord after cord for years and more power to them, however  for me having a splitter just makes sense. Once you get a system down you can split so quickly with a hydraulic unit that you can bury yourself in splits before you know it. It's about efficiency to me. Don't let anyone fool you, using a splitter still  is a lot of work, it's just working smarter.

 Being that in going to be going into my second year of burning I think that the first few years is when you want a splitter the most. You ideally need to split 2 to 3 years worth of wood in one year. Might as well get a splitter when you are going to processing the most wood. 

Splitting for this year's supply has been over so unless you are in a rush I'll give you my 2 cents. Start collecting your wood now. Start stacking your rounds on a a few pallets. Play around with hand splitting whenever you feel like it and wait for the Black Friday sales. Splitters usually get a nice discount at that time. If you have lowes or HD around get a moving kit from the post office  and get a 10% off lowes coupon. HD will match it. On black Friday get up early and get yourself  a splitter at a great price. Then go attack that pile of rounds since the temperature  will be perfect for it. Watch the wood pile up quickly. 

I like hand splitting too. I always put a few rounds off to the side so that when the mood strikes I can go out and bust up some wood. Best of both worlds. 

Good luck.


----------



## Longsnowsm (Sep 29, 2015)

I most certainly recognize that I will in fact need a splitter.  It is my intention to provide our own wood we cut on our land.  So I am certainly looking at the splitter situation.  I will be buying split wood to get a head start on the 3 year plan, but will be transitioning to our own wood as soon as I get to spend more time out on the property.  That means getting some construction work completed so that I can at the very least part time it there and work on projects.  So I know a splitter is going to be a much needed addition, but finding something that is affordable and works well is my interest.  So I am looking at the smaller end of the spectrum here.  I just thought if the Kinetic splitter is reliable, affordable, and fast that would be a pretty amazing combo... Most of the affordable splitters I have looked at so far are anything but fast... LOL  

I just snagged a Fiskars X27 on eBay... So I have that on the way!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Sep 29, 2015)

Define affordable. What's your price range?


----------



## Longsnowsm (Sep 29, 2015)

Right now I think I need to keep the price below $500... Or it become a rob Peter to Pay Paul situation with other things.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Sep 29, 2015)

Keep saving until black Friday and you can get a brand new splitter for around 899.99. Then if you use the coupon another 90 bucks off. Plus lowes  has another 10% if you are military or veteran.


----------



## jeffesonm (Sep 30, 2015)

I split probably 15+ cords with my Fiskars before buying a splitter.  I still like the Fiskars better, but when it comes to super knotty pieces the Fiskars isn't enough.  Now I am far enough ahead and there's enough scrounging wood available I don't even bother with those pieces.  I will probably sell the splitter shortly and stick with the Fiskars and straight grained rounds.


----------



## Longsnowsm (Sep 30, 2015)

I just ordered a splitting maul also... So I am going to give it a shot to do it with a splitting axe and maul first and see how much the splitter will help.  I have been watching some YouTube videos and with the right wood is sure appears that a good axe and maul will do the job faster than the slower splitters for sure.   I think a splitter could certainly help with the harder to split stuff.


----------



## Soundchasm (Oct 7, 2015)

My hat's off to my little 5-ton electric.  It is literally the only thing I can think of that is worth more than I paid for it.  I've been splitting up to 8 cords a year for 4-5(?) years now with the usual caveats of pre-sawing ugly stuff.  I paid $299 for mine and I can use it in the evening or even night w/o honking off the neighbors.  Folks here have bought them for much less.

If you get a two-handed electric, do everything possible to rig up hands-free operation.  Pushing a button and holding a handle for hours and hours will truly cripple you.  Doing anything we do without proper technique will cripple you.


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't think that company makes that splitter any more. On their website it says out of stock. Searching farther yet I see on other websites that it says discontinued.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 7, 2015)

I have the harbor freight predator splitter, they have them on sale for $699 right now, I got mine with a coupon for $650. I've run almost six cords through it with no issues. 
I only run it at half throttle and it splits everything. Most of my wood is oak and maple.
While it won't split vertically, I use a ramp to get the biggest rounds up.


----------

